# RR: 98. Bartók: Concerto for Orchestra, Sz. 116



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

*1.	Reiner (cond.), Chicago Symphony Orchestra	(1955)










2.	I. Fischer (cond.), Budapest Festival Orchestra	(1997)










3.	Fricsay (cond.), Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra	(1957)










4.	Solti (cond.), Chicago Symphony Orchestra	(1981)










5.	Doráti (cond.), London Symphony Orchestra	(1962)










6.	Kubelík (cond.), Boston Symphony Orchestra	(1974)










7.	Bernstein (cond.), New York Philharmonic Orchestra	(1959)










8.	Kocsis (cond.), Hungarian National Philharmonic Orchestra	(2002)










9.	Boulez (cond.), Chicago Symphony Orchestra	(1992)










10.	Szell (cond.), Cleveland Orchestra	(1965)









*

Condensed Listing: 
1.	Reiner (cond.), Chicago Symphony Orchestra	(1955)
2.	I. Fischer (cond.), Budapest Festival Orchestra	(1997)
3.	Fricsay (cond.), Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra	(1957)
4.	Solti (cond.), Chicago Symphony Orchestra	(1981)
5.	Doráti (cond.), London Symphony Orchestra	(1962)
6.	Kubelík (cond.), Boston Symphony Orchestra	(1974)
7.	Bernstein (cond.), New York Philharmonic Orchestra	(1959)
8.	Kocsis (cond.), Hungarian National Philharmonic Orchestra	(2002)
9.	Boulez (cond.), Chicago Symphony Orchestra	(1992)
10.	Szell (cond.), Cleveland Orchestra	(1965)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

